# Action habituelle du passé : imparfait / passé composé



## JanDvorak

Bonjour,

pour rendre une habitude (une action itérative) au passé, je dirais spontanément :

Chaque fois/dès qu'il rentrait de son voyage d'affaires, il nous emmenait au restaurant.

Eventuellement aussi avec le PQP dans la subordonnée :

Chaque fois/dès qu'il était rentré ... il nous emmenait ...

Mais serait-il aussi possible de dire :

(A l'époque), chaque fois / dès qu'il est rentré de son voyage d'affaires, il nous a emmenés au restaurant ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Maître Capello

Le passé composé est certainement beaucoup moins courant que l'imparfait pour les habitudes passées. Il n'est toutefois pas exclu avec _chaque fois que_, pour autant que _À l'époque_ ne soit pas précisé :

_(À l'époque,) chaque fois qu'il *rentrait* de son voyage d'affaires, il nous *emmenait* au restaurant_. 
_Chaque fois qu'il *est rentré* de son voyage d'affaires, il nous *a emmenés* au restaurant_.  (si c'est vrai jusqu'à aujourd'hui, mais il ne s'agit alors plus vraiment d'une habitude passée)
_*À l'époque*, chaque fois qu'il *est rentré* de son voyage d'affaires, il nous *a emmenés* au restaurant_. 

_(À l'époque,) dès qu'il *rentrait* de son voyage d'affaires, il nous *emmenait* au restaurant_. 
_Dès qu'il *est rentré* de son voyage d'affaires, il nous *a emmenés* au restaurant_.  (correct pour un événement unique, mais pas pour une habitude)

Voir aussi imparfait / passé composé.


----------



## JanDvorak

Je vous remercie !


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

Le passé composé peut exprimer la répétition, mais puisque -  contrairement à l’imparfait – il ne contient pas en lui-même cette idée, il est nécessaire de lui adjoindre un terme qui active cette notion, ce qui est le cas de _chaque fois_, mais non de _dès que_.

_Quand / Dès qu'il rentrait de son voyage d'affaires, il nous emmenait au restaurant._
> itératif.
_Quand / Dès qu'il est rentré de son voyage d'affaires, il nous a emmené au restaurant._
> semelfactif.

_Chaque fois qu’il rentrait de son voyage d'affaires, il nous emmenait au restaurant._
> itératif
_Chaque fois qu’il est rentré de son voyage d'affaires, il nous a emmenés au restaurant._
> itératif.

Avec l’imparfait, la présence ou non de _chaque fois_ ne me semble pas changer grand-chose.


Les deux temps sont donc également possibles (il faudra peut-être affiner ce point en fonction du type de verbe, de la simultanéité ou non des procès de la principale et de la subordonnée, etc. D’ailleurs _rentrer_ n’est peut-être pas le meilleur choix, en raison de son aspect d’accompli du présent au passé composé, ce qui pourrait entrainer une ambiguïté ? Normalement, la présence de _chaque fois_ devrait annuler cet aspect d’accompli du présent, mais l’analyse de maitre C. laisse supposer que ce n’est pas si évident que ça), et le passé composé peut tout autant que l’imparfait évoquer une période révolue / détachée du présent. Prenons un autre verbe que _rentrer_.

_L'été dernier, chaque fois qu’il se baignait, il se faisait piquer par des méduses.
L'été dernier, chaque fois qu’il s’est baigné, il s’est fait piquer par des méduses.

À cette époque, chaque fois qu'il parlait, il se faisait huer.
À cette époque, chaque fois qu'il a parlé, il s'est fait huer._
(Bon, l'exemple est construit, et n'est pas hyper naturel.)

Avec l’imparfait, le procès est vu depuis le passé, avec le passé composé, depuis le présent.
Avec le passé composé, on a plus l’impression d’une addition de moments, alors qu’avec l’imparfait plus une impression de continuité : rien d’original, ce sont les aspects respectivement sécant et global de l’imparfait et du passé composé qui entraînent ces effets de sens et de point de vue. Peut-être aussi, l’imparfait donne-t-il davantage l’impression d’habitude (dans le fait de se baigner), alors que le passé composé pourrait suggérer la répétition sans forcément l’habitude, quelque chose de plus sporadique (sans certitude).


----------



## JanDvorak

Merci, c'est précisément la vision intuitive que j'avais des choses ; par conséquent, le PC ne rend pas forcément un accompli du présent, mais peut aussi rendre une habitude d'un passé déconnecté de l'énonciation. Mais avec lui, il y a davantage l'idée d'additionner les différentes répétitions de l'action, vues séparément... J'imagine aussi que si j'ajoute "à l'époque", le PC ne serait plus possible dans ce contexte, car ce circonstanciel appelle obligatoirement l'imparfait ? Pour ce qui est de l'ambiguïté de 'rentrer' que vous mentionnez, je pense pas, par contre, qu'on puisse l'enlever en remplaçant le verbe par un verbe imperfectif : c'est une valeur toujours possible avec le PC (du fait d'être sa valeur historiquement première).


----------



## k@t

JanDvorak said:


> Mais avec lui, il y a davantage l'idée d'additionner les différentes répétitions de l'action, vues séparément...


C’est la perception que j’ai, mais il faudrait interroger plusieurs personnes pour voir dans quelle mesure ce sentiment est ou non partagé.



JanDvorak said:


> J'imagine aussi que si j'ajoute "à l'époque", le PC ne serait plus possible dans ce contexte, car ce circonstanciel appelle obligatoirement l'imparfait ?


Non, le PC est également possible. Pour quelle(s) raison(s) penses-tu que cette locution appellerait obligatoirement l'imparfait ?



JanDvorak said:


> Pour ce qui est de l'ambiguïté de 'rentrer' que vous mentionnez, je pense pas, par contre, qu'on puisse l'enlever en remplaçant le verbe par un verbe imperfectif


Je ne crois pas que ce soit le critère perfectif / imperfectif qui soit décisif : bien que ta phrase de départ ne me pose pas de problème au PC (= je l'entends comme détachée de la situation d'énonciation), je peux comprendre qu'il puisse y avoir un petit sentiment d'ambiguïté.
Il ne me semble pas le retrouver avec par exemple :

_Chaque fois qu'il a gagné une course, il a toujours pensé non seulement à ses équipiers, mais aussi au kinésithérapeute, au médecin et à la secrétaire._
(source)

(Et je me rends compte que mon exemple n’est pas bien différent de celui avec _rentrer_, j’en ai ajouté un autre.)

*Edit 2*
J'ai lu trop vite et n'avais pas vu la négation _je pense *pas*_. Alors, oui, je suis d'accord.



*Edit 1*
À la réflexion, je ne crois pas qu’il puisse y avoir d’ambiguïté, dans la mesure où le verbe de la principale est également au PC.
Si la chose était toujours vraie au présent, on pourrait avoir dans la subordonnée soit le PC, soit le présent, mais obligatoirement le présent dans  la principale.

_Chaque fois qu'il est rentré de son voyage d'affaires, il nous emmène au restaurant. 
Chaque fois qu'il rentre de son voyage d'affaires, il nous emmène au restaurant. _


----------



## JanDvorak

Re-bonjour et merci pour toutes ces réflexions. Pour ce qui est de la valeur de l'accompli du présent, je pense que deux cas de figure peuvent se présenter : 1) Les deux actions sont au PC, et le tout exprime un accomplissement (un résultat) par rapport au moment de l'énonciation ; ici, cette valeur porte sur l'ensemble de la succession ; ensuite, 2) seul le verbe de la subordonnée peut être au PC (mais c'est toujours facultatif) et, dans ce cas-là, il s'agit d'une valeur accomplie par rapport au présent de la principale. Ici, le sens du tout (de la succession des deux actions) s'inscrit littéralement au présent (un présent plus ou moins gnomique) ; mais même dans le premier cas, on est face à un accompli du présent (seulement, l'action comme telle est située au passé) ; bref, je ne sais pas si j'ai réussi, via ce détour confus, à rendre la différence un tant soi peu claire.


----------



## JanDvorak

Je suis en train de réfléchir à la question de savoir si l'indicateur de l'aspect habituel, nécessaire si l'on veut employer le PC dans ce type de phrases, est uniquement "chaque fois que" (d'ailleurs, ce circonstanciel ne permet pas, à mon avis, de trancher tout seul entre une lecture "accompli du présent", vu depuis le présent, et celle "répétition au passé, découpé du présent" - On peut dire tout aussi bien "A l'époque, chaque fois qu'il s'est baigné, il s'est fait piqué par des méduses" et "Jusqu'à présent, à chaque fois qu'il s'est baigné...) : que pensez-vous de ces énoncés :

Quand il s'est baigné dans la mer, il s'est toujours fait piqué...
Quand il s'est baigné dans la mer, il s'est souvent fait piqué...
Jusqu'à présent, quand il s'est baigné dans la mer, il s'est fait piqué... (uniquement avec la valeur de l'accompli au présent)

D'ailleurs, une action itérative au passé peut-elle être rendue par le PC dans une subordonnée ?
Ex.: Quand elle est souvent allée jouer au tennis, je suis resté à la maison.


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir, 

Les réflexions de ton message #7 sont-elles générales, ou portent-elles sur _Chaque fois qu’il est rentré de son voyage d’affaire, ..._ ?



JanDvorak said:


> Je suis en train de réfléchir à la question de savoir si l'indicateur de l'aspect habituel, nécessaire si l'on veut employer le PC dans ce type de phrases, est uniquement "chaque fois que"


Non.



JanDvorak said:


> que pensez-vous de ces énoncés :
> 
> Quand il s'est baigné dans la mer, il s'est toujours fait piqué...
> Quand il s'est baigné dans la mer, il s'est souvent fait piqué...


Ils fonctionneraient encore mieux si la principale venait en premier (puisque _souvent / toujours_ activant immédiatement la répétition, le PC serait forcément interprété comme itératif ; alors qu’a contrario _quand + PC_ activant l’unicité du procès, le locuteur se représente sans doute d’abord un procès unique, ce que la principale vient contredire après coup), mais ça fonctionne aussi dans cet ordre.



JanDvorak said:


> Jusqu'à présent, quand il s'est baigné dans la mer, il s'est fait piqué... (uniquement avec la valeur de l'accompli au présent)


Ça me parait possible.



JanDvorak said:


> D'ailleurs, une action itérative au passé peut-elle être rendue par le PC dans une subordonnée ?


Tu veux dire en général ou uniquement lorsque la subordonnée est introduite par _quand _?
En général = oui, c'est ce qu'on a vu notamment avec _chaque fois que_.
Lorsque la subordonnée est introduite par quand = avec _souvent_, ça ne me parait guère possible (spontanément, sans avoir pris le temps de réfléchir, je ne vois pas pourquoi - j'ai l'impression que ça coince plus par rapport à _quand _que par rapport au PC, mais ça reste à vérifier), alors que ça me parait fonctionner avec d'autres locutions :

_Quand à plusieurs reprises / de temps en temps / quelques fois / tous les jours / trois fois de suite elle est allée jouer au tennis, je suis resté à la maison._


----------



## JanDvorak

Merci pour toutes ces réflexions ! Mes réflexions du message n. 7 appellent - j'en conviens - une précision : pour la valeur gnomique, il faut qu'il s'agisse de deux action qui se succèdent ; cela ne tient pas pour deux actions se produisant simultanément :

Chaque fois qu'il est rentré, il nous invite au restaurant = ok
X Chaque fois qu'il s'est baigné il se fait piquer par des méduses = non 

Ensuite, je suis d'accord pour le reste. Instinctivement, j'exclurais 'toujours' et 'souvent' d'une subordonné au PC. Le fait qu'on puisse utiliser d'autres expressions comme 'de temps en temps', 'tous les jours', etc., est en soi curieux : est-ce qu'on est toujours dans la même représentation de l'action qu'avec 'chaque fois que' (des réalisations séparées qui s'additionnent) ?


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

OK, c’était donc des réflexions générales.



JanDvorak said:


> 1) Les deux actions sont au PC, et le tout exprime un accomplissement (un résultat) par rapport au moment de l'énonciation ; ici, cette valeur porte sur l'ensemble de la succession





JanDvorak said:


> mais même dans le premier cas, on est face à un accompli du présent (seulement, l'action comme telle est située au passé)


Pas systématiquement, le PC pourra d'ailleurs alors être remplacé par un PS, sans qu’il y ait de nuances entre les deux.

_Dans son enfance / Il y a bien longtemps de ça / Dans une autre vie / Dans cette lointaine époque, chaque fois qu’il se baigna à cet endroit, il se fit piquer par des méduses.
Dans son enfance / Il y a bien longtemps de ça / Dans une autre vie / Dans cette lointaine époque, chaque fois qu’il s’est baigné à cet endroit, il s’est fait piquer par des méduses.
_
Mais, on peut aussi en effet avoir :
_L’été dernier / Le mois dernier / La semaine dernière, chaque fois qu’il s’est baigné à cet endroit, il s’est fait piquer pas des méduses ; mais cette année / à présent / maintenant / aujourd’hui, ce n’est plus le cas._
Où le PC ne commute pas avec le PS.



JanDvorak said:


> pour la valeur gnomique


C’est un détail, mais l’appellation _présent gnomique_ est en principe réservée à la désignation de choses vraies en tout temps en tout lieu. Ce n’est pas le cas ici, où on parle alors de présent d’habitude (ou de répétition).



JanDvorak said:


> il faut qu'il s'agisse de deux action qui se succèdent


Ce n’est pas suffisant comme critère. Voici un énoncé avec deux actions successives, qui pourtant est agrammatical.

_*Chaque fois qu’il a mangé dans ce restaurant, il tombe malade.
(Chaque fois qu’il mange dans ce restaurant, il tombe malade.
Chaque fois qu’il a mangé dans ce restaurant, il est tombé malade.)_

À la successivité, il faut ajouter le critère résultatif.
_Est rentré _est aussi bien accompli que résultatif (en lui-même, non par déduction), contrairement à _manger_ ou à _se baigner_.
_Il est rentré il y a trois jours.
Il est rentré depuis trois jours.

Il a mangé il y a trois jours.
*Il a mangé depuis trois jours.

Il s’est baigné il y a trois jours.
*Il s’est baigné depuis trois jours_



JanDvorak said:


> est-ce qu'on est toujours dans la même représentation de l'action qu'avec 'chaque fois que' (des réalisations séparées qui s'additionnent)


Il me semble.


----------



## JanDvorak

Qu'entendez-vous par 'résultatif' ? Est-ce, pour vous, un synonyme de 'perfectif' ?


----------



## k@t

Le terme est ambigu : évoques-tu l’aspect lexical = le procès n’est réalisé qu’une fois arrivé à son terme (_s'évanouir_, _mourir, sortir, trouver_ vs _manger_, _vivre, chercher, marcher, etc_.) ; ou l’aspect grammatical ≈ accompli ?

Cela dit, quelle que soit l’acception envisagée, il n’y a pas synonymie entre résultatif et perfectif (lexical ou grammatical).

_Il s’est évanoui_ = + perfectif, + accompli, - résultatif.
_> Il est évanoui_ = + résultatif, - accompli.

_Il a beaucoup mangé_ = - perfectif, + accompli, - résultatif.
_> Il est rassasié_ = + résultatif, - accompli.

Au contraire des deux cas précédents qui peuvent impliquer des situations résultantes, mais qui ne sont pas en eux-mêmes résultatifs, _sortir_ peut l’être.

_Il est sorti il y a 10 minutes_ = + perfectif (+ accompli).
> _Il est sorti depuis 10 minutes_ = + résultatif (- accompli).

_- Tu peux demander à papa de venir dans ma chambre_ ?
_- Il est sorti_ = + résultatif (= il n’est pas là).


----------



## JanDvorak

Ce critère servant à reconnaître la sémantique résultative d'une prédication me paraît justes. Seulement, pour un énoncé comme 'Il est sorti', lorsqu'il est sorti de son contexte, on ne saurait pas vraiment trancher à propos de sa nature résultative ou pas : il me semble qu'il peut tout aussi bien vouloir dire, tout simplement, que son départ de la maison eut lieu. D'ailleurs, le critère que vous citez ne peut, à mon sens, être appliqué avec succès à d'autres verbes perfectifs non-transitifs qui, pourtant, paraissent très proches de 'sortir' :

Papa est venu ici il y a une heure → ?? Papa est venu ici depuis une heure ?

De manière générale, il me semble que ce sont presque uniquement les verbes transitifs directs (sauf exceptions comme 'sortir') qui peuvent former des énoncés réultatifs ; d'autres verbes, bien que perfectifs, ne se prêteraient pas à ce type d'énoncés : 'J'ai parlé avec lui.' (au sens de 'J'ai eu un dialogue avec lui.') ne permet pas une transformation pour devenir résultatif. Mais, de fait, est-ce que vous considérez que 'parler' forme ici une prédication perfective ?


----------



## k@t

JanDvorak said:


> lorsqu'il est sorti de son contexte, on ne saurait pas vraiment trancher à propos de sa nature résultative ou pas


Bien sûr, c’est d’ailleurs ce que montrent mes exemples supra : dans le premier cas, _être sorti_ marque le processus, dans le second le résultat, mais c'est seulement le co(n)texte (ici les complément temporels) qui permettra de décider du sens à donner à cette forme homonymique.
Cela étant, hors de tout contexte, à mon sens, par défaut, c’est le sens résultatif qui prévaudra.



JanDvorak said:


> De manière générale, il me semble que ce sont presque uniquement les verbes transitifs directs (sauf exceptions comme 'sortir') qui peuvent former des énoncés réultatifs


Ce serait plutôt l’inverse : la présence de l’auxiliaire _être_ est un fort indice de « résultativité ».
Ce qui ne signifie pas que toutes les formes en _être + participe passé_ soient résultatives, et ce qui ne signifie pas non plus que les verbes conjugués avec l'auxiliaire avoir ne puissent l’être _: atterrir, quitter, déménager _sont par exemple possiblement résultatifs :

_L’avion a atterri il y a dix minutes.
L’avion a atterri depuis dix minutes.

L’homme a quitté la ville il y a cinq ans.
L’homme a quitté la ville depuis cinq ans.

Elle a déménagé il y a longtemps.
Elle a déménagé depuis longtemps._

A contrario :
_ 
Il a parlé depuis dix minutes 
Il a marché depuis deux heures. 
Il a habité ici depuis vingt ans.  
Il a chanté cette chanson depuis ce matin. 
Il a donné cette pomme à son fils depuis cinq minutes_. 
etc.



JanDvorak said:


> Mais, de fait, est-ce que vous considérez que 'parler' forme ici une prédication perfective ?


Non, puisque le procès _parler_ est réalisé dès son commencement. A contrario, tant que la personne n’est pas sortie, le procès _sortir_ n’est pas réalisé.

_L’homme a commencé à parler, il est en train de parler. Tiens, il s’arrête déjà, que se passe-t-il ?_
Malgré l’arrêt apparemment précoce de la discussion, le procès _parler_ a bien été réalisé.
_> parler_ = imperfectif.

_L’homme est en train de sortir. Tiens, il s’arrête, il rebrousse chemin, finalement, il n’est pas sorti ! Que s’est-il passé ?_
En raison de l’interruption en cours et avant que la sortie ait effectivement eu lieu, le procès _sortir_ n’a pas été réalisé.
_> sortir_ = perfectif.


----------



## JanDvorak

Idem pour 'parler' de quelque chose à quelqu'un ? La prédication reste toujours imperfective ?

Et comment s'y prendre avec le verbe 'attendre' ? Est-ce que ce verbe n'est pas ambigu du point de vue de la perfectivité ?
Lorsque je dis : 'Je t'ai attendu (pendant une heure)', l'interprétation me semble être double : 'Tu as fini pas venir' ou 'Puisque tu ne venais pas, je suis parti'. Etes-vous d'accord avec cette interprétation ?


----------



## k@t

JanDvorak said:


> dem pour 'parler' de quelque chose à quelqu'un ? La prédication reste toujours imperfective ?


Je ne connais pas les langues slaves, mais je crois que les notions de perfectivité et d’imperfectivité n’y correspondent pas forcément à celles que l’on utilise pour décrire les verbes français. Je me demande si ce n’est pas là un risque de confusion.
Ici, on est bien d’accord que l’on parle de perfectivité / imperfectivité  sémantiques = déterminées par le sens du verbe ;  les temps verbaux n’ont rien à voir à l’affaire.

1) Il existe des verbes intrinsèquement perfectifs : _naître, mourir, trouver, entrer, sortir, partir, fermer, ouvrir, tomber_, etc.
Ces verbes sont en eux-mêmes perfectifs = ils portent cet aspect hors de tout contexte, ou quel que soit le contexte.
(Attention à la polysémie : _tomber_ est perfectif quand ce verbe signifie _se casser la figure_, mais pas dans _la pluie tombe / il tombe des cordes_.)

2) Il existe des verbes qui ne sont pas perfectifs, mais qui dans certains contextes peuvent produire un procès perfectif.
_Lire_ par exemple n’est pas intrinsèquement perfectif, puisque le procès _lire_ est réalisé dès le premier mot lu.
Cependant, si on adjoint à ce verbe un complément qui va borner à droite le procès, celui-ci pourra effectivement être perfectif : _Tant que tu n’auras pas lu ce livre jusqu’à son point final, tu ne sortiras pas._
Le procès_ lire ce livre jusqu’à son point final _est perfectif, puisque le fait de lire une partie du livre ne suffira pas à réaliser le procès, qui le sera uniquement quand le livre sera achevé.

_J’ai lu le livre jusqu’à son point final_ = procès réalisé > je peux sortir.
_J’ai lu la moitié du livre _= procès non réalisé > je ne peux pas sortir_._

Autre exemple : _manger_  n’est pas intrinsèquement perfectif, et dans :
_Il a mangé *du* gâteau_ = le procès _manger du gâteau_ n’est pas perfectif, mais dans :
_Il a mangé *le* gâteau_ = le procès _manger le gâteau_ est perfectif.
Cependant, _manger_ reste imperfectif, ce qui permet ce type d’énoncés, impossibles avec un verbe intrinsèquement perfectif.

- Alors, il a mangé ?
- Oui, mais il n’a pas réussi à finir son assiette.
- Alors, il a mangé son assiette ?
- Non, mais il a quand même mangé.

- Alors, il est sorti ?
- Oui, mais il n’a pas réussi à franchir la porte. 
- Non, mais il est quand même sorti. 

_Parler_ n’est pas intrinsèquement perfectif.
_Parler de quelque chose à quelqu’un_ n’est pas perfectif.

_Il a parlé de politique / de ses parents / de la pluie et du beau temps avec ses amis_
Même si "il" a été interrompu précocement, même si "il" n’a pas fait le tour de la question, le procès est réalisé, puisqu’il l’a été dès qu’il a été commencé.



JanDvorak said:


> Et comment s'y prendre avec le verbe 'attendre' ? Est-ce que ce verbe n'est pas ambigu du point de vue de la perfectivité ?
> Lorsque je dis : 'Je t'ai attendu (pendant une heure)', l'interprétation me semble être double : 'Tu as fini pas venir' ou 'Puisque tu ne venais pas, je suis parti'. Etes-vous d'accord avec cette interprétation ?



_attendre_ n’est pas intrinsèquement perfectif ; _attendre pendant x temps_ n'est pas perfectif.

En revanche, que le verbe soit ou non perfectif n’empêche pas que l’on puisse tirer des conclusions à partir d’un énoncé.
Cela étant, dans le cas présent, à partir de _Je l’ai attendu pendant une heure_ on ne peut absolument rien conclure de la venue ou non de la personne. Sans plus de contexte, les deux hypothèses sont également envisageables. Aucun indice n’est donné ni par le temps verbal, ni par le sémantisme du verbe, ni par le complément de temps qui permettrait de privilégier une possibilité par rapport à l’autre.


----------



## JanDvorak

Bonjour,
en effet, dans les langues slaves, la perfectivité/imperfectivité est avant tout une propriété lexicale. Elle est toujours intrinsèquement inscrite à la forme verbale et la prédestine à la compatibilité avec des formes morphosynatxiques. C'est donc qch de bien différent, sachant qu'il peut y avoir des verbes lexicalement perfectifs (l'un des critère, c'est leur impossibilité de former le présent), qui sont pourtant imperfectifs sur le plan sémantique. D'autre part, un verbe marquant la répétition d'un procès sémantiquement perfectif sera lexicalement imperfectif (car il appartient à l'expression de la durée). Je connais donc la différence entre les deux approches de la perfectivité. Pour ce qui est de la perfectivité sémantique, un romaniste tchèque (Sabrsula), essayant d'éviter une confusion, préfère parler d'aspect "conclusif" pour la perfectivité sémantique. Il parle aussi de verbes "amphibologues" pour les verbes pouvant former les deux types de prédication (tel 'manger', comme vous le dites).
N'empêche que j'ai parfois beaucoup de mal à faire la distinction sur le plan purement sémantique. Par exemple, si je vous dis ces trois verbes : 'aller', 'rester' et 'décaler'. Sont-ils pour vous perfectifs ? Il me semble que 'aller', par exemple, est perfectif car il tend vers l'accomplissement d'un but :

Je suis allé à la piscine = j'ai accompli le trajet d'un point A dans un point B.
Mais je ne suis pas complètement sûr...


----------



## k@t

_rester_ est imperfectif, _décaler_ est perfectif.
Pour _aller _dans son emploi indéterminé (le terme du déplacement n’est pas indiqué), seul compte le fait de se mouvoir et alors _aller_ est clairement imperfectif.
Dans son emploi déterminé (le terme du déplacement est indiqué), c’est plus périlleux.
Si on considère que le terme du déplacement est inclus dans le procès, _aller_ = se mouvoir + arriver à un endroit, alors _aller_ est perfectif.
Si on considère qu’il ne l’est pas, alors _aller_ équivaudrait en gros à _être en route vers un lieu _et serait imperfectif_._
À mon avis, le terme du déplacement est inclus, mais j’ai un tout petit doute.

Prenons quelques verbes assurément perfectifs et imperfectifs, et soumettons-les à un test :

_Il mourait, mais finalement à force de massages cardiaques, il a survécu, donc il n’est pas mort.
Il sortait, mais il s’est rendu compte qu’il avait oublié son portefeuilles, il est allé le chercher, donc il n’est pas sorti _(en tout cas pour ce procès-là)_.
Il atteignait le sommet, mais finalement il a dévissé, s’est cassé la jambe et a dû renoncer, donc il n’a pas atteint le sommet._
> la conclusion est vraie >>> les verbes sont perfectifs.

_Il chantait, mais un orage a interrompu le concert, donc il n’a pas chanté. 
Il marchait, mais il a été arrêté par un obstacle, donc il n’a pas marché.
Il cherchait, mais il a été interrompu, donc il n’a pas cherché._
> la conclusion est fausse >>> les verbes sont imperfectifs.

Comment réagit _aller à la piscine _à ce test ?
_Il allait à la piscine, mais il a été obligé de rebrousser chemin, il n’est donc pas allé à la piscine. _

Il semble donc bien que le but est inclus dans le sens de _aller-_déterminé et que par conséquent dans cette acception, _aller_ est perfectif.

(Ce test ne marche pas par exemple avec _décaler_, parce que pour qu’il fonctionne, il faut que le procès ait une durée minimale, ce qui est le cas des exemples ci-dessus, mais non de _décaler_ dont le procès est instantané.)


(Je n'ai pas vu le lien que tu as donné.)


----------



## Mioche

k@t said:


> semelfactif


Ça signifie quoi _semelfactif_ ?


----------



## k@t

> _(Linguistique)_ Qui décrit une action unique, en parlant d’un verbe.
> 
> _Il ne faut cependant pas confondre l’aspect perfectif et le caractère *semelfactif* de l’action._ — (_Acta Universitatis Carolinae: Philologica_, numéros 2 à 3, Universita Karlova, 1963)
> _L’aspect verbal *semelfactif* s’oppose à l’aspect itératif._
> semelfactif — Wiktionnaire





k@t said:


> _Quand / Dès qu'il rentrait de son voyage d'affaires, il nous emmenait au restaurant._
> > itératif = *selon cette phrase, l'action emmener au restaurant s'est produite de façon répétée (habituelle) : au retour de chaque voyage d'affaires.*
> _Quand / Dès qu'il est rentré de son voyage d'affaires, il nous a emmené au restaurant._
> > semelfactif = *selon cette phrase, l'action emmener au restaurant ne s'est produite qu'une fois : au retour de ce voyage d'affaires.*


----------



## Mioche

@k@t


----------



## joe12345

A noter qu'il est aussi possible de rendre une action habituelle passée au présent si elle se perpétue à la date où l'on s'exprime : "Chaque fois qu'il rentre chez lui, il gare son véhicule dans le garage".


----------

